# My fellow haunters & Halloween fanatics. Im asking for your help!



## Lurkinginthedark (Apr 3, 2012)

Every year we do a haunt that collects canned goods and clothes for local charity. However this year we ran into some financial trouble OF our own. My wife's dad was diagnosed with lung cancer and all our haunt fund has been drained. He's been laid off and has No insurance so we been helping foot his bills. The kids in our town have one haunt, ours! And I want to keep this alive. I have never asked anything like this so its sort a words but If you can please help us keep scares alive! Please visit my page I will be forever grateful http://www.gofundme.com/Lurkinginthedarkyardhaunt Thank you guys... And ghouls


----------

